# Northern Michigan



## OneTimeWalleye (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm thinkin about trying to do some walleye fishing in northern michigan. The two lakes are Burt Lake and Mullet Lake (Spelling?) They are right next to each other. My buddy has a 7 bedroom cabin up there on the lake. So we are gonna try and plan a fishing trip. If u have any info on either of these lakes it would be awesome. Thanks

Justin


----------

